# Help - Service Rear Axle DIC screen?????



## DaTruth315 (9 mo ago)

Can Anybody Point Me In The Direction To Properly Getting This Taking Care Of ?? Machinics Are Telling Me They Have Never Seen This Before.....


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

So you must own a rare AWD Cruze?  Sorry, had to. Would be kind of neat to build an AWD one, though. 

It could be a rear wheel speed sensor is faulty, your BCM is faulty or an issue with the cluster itself. Other than those guesses, Ive got no idea why that message would show.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What year/model Cruze do you have?


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Had the rear wheel speed sensor go and a c00xx code came up, but only the service traction control/ stabilitrack message myself. 

I'm leaning yworwds module or maybe something that needs a reflash?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

We’ve never seen that before here either. Seems like a control module issue of some sort going haywire.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd attempt to clear it using the DIC or pulling battery negative for a few minutes.

Does it have any stored codes?


----------



## DaTruth315 (9 mo ago)

🤣🤣🤣 @thebac Preciate Y'all And It's A 2014


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DaTruth315 said:


> Can Anybody Point Me In The Direction To Properly Getting This Taking Care Of ?? Machinics Are Telling Me They Have Never Seen This Before.....
> View attachment 297259


Welcome Aboard!

You have me stumped!

I am going to add some more to your title to see if we can get someone to recognize this.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## DaTruth315 (9 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> You have me stumped!
> 
> ...


Preciate It


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

I have to follow this one ...


----------



## jmuel (Aug 30, 2018)

Step through the DIC options and see if any strange displays. Had a Cruze had a corrupted cluster setting and was displaying the readings from a Saab, which GM owns. You probably need the cluster re-flashed.


----------



## hwertz (Dec 21, 2021)

Yeah, the only hardware back there AFAIK are the rear wheel speed sensors, I suppose the rear brake lights may be computer-controlled, and the brake modulator stuff for the ABS. I don't know if there's a brake proportioning valve, if so it's probably not connected to the computer. In other words, as far as I know your rear axle could fall clean off and the Cruze would not have any hardware to detect it. Having the wheel speed sensors act up SHOULD cause the ABS warning light, brake warning light, and stabilitrak warning light to all display (without 4 reliable wheel speed sensors, the ABS cannot properly detect a locked brake, so it's disabled.) Therefore I'd conclude as others suggest that the cluster is going Hal on you.


----------

